# dash clips



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey guys,
So, I went to put on the dash pad and I guess I know now why they attached rivets with screw holes in the old one. Apparently dash clips are hard to find for a 67. If anyone has any used ones or where to get some, please let me know.
Thanks
Linda


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

blondie67 said:


> Hey guys,
> So, I went to put on the dash pad and I guess I know now why they attached rivets with screw holes in the old one. Apparently dash clips are hard to find for a 67. If anyone has any used ones or where to get some, please let me know.
> Thanks
> Linda


Here are clips listed for 66 thru Yearone, I'm pretty sure both years used the same style clips. Click on the picture;


----------



## marksando (Sep 30, 2010)

*did you confirm the '66 clips work?*

I have the same situation - new dash, no clips and I cant seem to find anyone who sells ones for 1967.


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

Ames has them.......JB.


----------



## marksando (Sep 30, 2010)

*thanks*

I check with Ames, Yearone, and OPGI today - none of them has dash clips for 1967, only 1966.


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

blondie67 said:


> Hey guys,
> So, I went to put on the dash pad and I guess I know now why they attached rivets with screw holes in the old one. Apparently dash clips are hard to find for a 67. If anyone has any used ones or where to get some, please let me know.
> Thanks
> Linda


I just got new nylon inserts for my dash pad. See this thread... http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/67-tempest-dashboard-28757/

Part number A259W at Ames Performance. The Nylon Attaching Nut.
https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Search_Web

https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=A259W


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Performance Years - Your #1 Source for GTO, Firebird, and Classic Pontiac Parts and Accessories Part# RP1782 $1 each, you will need 5. They are on page 33 of the online catalog. Eric


----------

